# My husband understood about Tuesday and last night



## mrshannahj (Nov 5, 2017)

My husband understood about Tuesday and last night,called him that I was going to come home late.We were behind at work a little bit at a trucking place I work at as a mechanic and these had to be done.Boss told me and I called my husband ahead of time to let him know.Had to service a few semi trucks and fix problems with a few more.Did finally get it done last night.My husband likes it when I tell him ahead of time and also understood these semi trucks had to be done by Wendsday night.They had to be ready for today.I was pretty much wore out when I got home last night at 8:30 PM right into the shower.He never has to remind me seeing I was dirty and greasy.Said I had to do what I had to do at work.He is pretty much the same when he has to work late.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I like you, you bisexual, swinging, diesel mechanic, mother of a drag queen with no legs.

I'm being honest.

Peace and thanks for sharing.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Do you and your husband have sex in the rear sleeper in the tractors your service? That would be hot!


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Love it!!!

ETA: A+ for r creative writing!! More! More!


----------



## Volunteer86 (Aug 2, 2017)

Awesome...Did I miss a page or something?


----------

